
V lang source code is released - aredirect
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vlang&#x2F;v<p>(I posted as Text because somehow github links are recognized as `dead links` on HN)
======
gus_massa
The GitHub link has been posted a few times, but it never got traction:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20248950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20248950)
(4 points, 8 hours ago, 0 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990)
(6 points, 1 minute after your post, 0 comments)

EDIT: The second link now has (35 points, 8 comments, still 1 minute after
your post)

------
inetsee
I looked at the examples and saw ":=" as the assignment operator. That brought
back memories of my first Algol programming class back in 1969.

